# Musty Smell



## chicago_gal_950 (Apr 22, 2004)

Hey folks,
I get a musty odor from my vents from time to time. It usually happens on days when it is damp out and often on startup but sometimes it happens later in the trip. Its quite strong, unpleasant, and terrible for allergies.
I read something about this a long time ago but cannot find the posts. Found a TSB summary on VW's site but Dealer pulled it and says its for Passat.
Thinking its something in the A/C or ventilation system. 
Any help would be appreciated. I don't want to get charged for this fix. If you have had it done, know what it is, or can get a copy of the TSB it would be helpful. "Musty Odor" was in the title.
Thanks!
---Stinky in Chicago


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Musty Smell (chicago_gal_950)*

I've never had a musty smell out of my vents... but I keep air circulating all the time through them when I'm driving.
I think I remember some people compalining of the musty odor several months ago, but I can't remember the outcome.
You may want to try a search.


----------



## chicago_gal_950 (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: Musty Smell (TREGinginCO)*

I did search first, couldn't find anything.
BTW congrats on the new ride. Enjoy your "new car smell"


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Musty Smell (chicago_gal_950)*

Do you park in an enclosed garage or open area?
Does the smell come when it is in reverse also?
There could be many reasons...including an animal or bird in the vent /intake area. Just repalcing the filter may help but sometimes but the air sytem may need scrubbing with bleach etc...
Cy


----------



## joereg (Jan 20, 2005)

I just had my pollen cabin filter changed and musty smell is gone.


----------



## chicago_gal_950 (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: Musty Smell (cybulman)*

There seem to be a number of posts for other VW models where people get mold in the system from condensation in the A/C.
I would assume the 'scrubbing' process can only be performed by the dealer. I really am hoping they'll take care of this under warranty.


----------



## chicago_gal_950 (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: Musty Smell (cybulman)*

I haven't noticed it in reverse but will check
i am parked in garage at night but open area in the day.
I thought I always had the outside air coming in but my husband is saying that the automatic setting sometimes forces the air to recirc instead.


----------



## depiry (Feb 16, 2005)

Look for a wet floor mat, pass side from clogged condensate drain,Try Interdynamics auto air Conditioner Cleaner And Deodorizer,Eliminates Bacteria,Mold,Mildew, Odors.(According to label,is sprayed into the air intake)


----------



## guitarman (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (depiry)*

Usually a musty smell is caused by clogged A.C drain lines that allow the water to collect ot end up on the floor. Have your dealer check for this if the smell returns. Good luck.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Musty Smell (chicago_gal_950)*

Now, I am guessing you have a clogged AC drain and suggest you change the pollen filter also. Dealer would do this under warranty.
If not try the stuff dipiry suggests.
Cy


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Musty Smell (chicago_gal_950)*

One more thought and idea I got while I was drivng this morning and I had a slight odor as I was changing over from Heat to COOL.
Park the Egg in a nice clean area outdoors and then keep the engine running (can also be done with it off and in REST), recirculate to pull in outside air, then crank the heat up to 85/90 and let it run for 10-15 mins. The heat should get rid of any mold, spores etc... and clean it out. Then put it on air to COOL.
You may want to also keep a sachet of Vanilla / Caswell-Massey type when you do this to freshen up...the interior.
Cy


----------



## depiry (Feb 16, 2005)

Have the dealer check the A/C charge Freon 134a has a musty moldy scent when there is a refrigerant leak (refrig PAG oils also have odor).


----------



## archrenov8 (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Musty Smell (chicago_gal_950)*

Last summer, I would sometimes notice a musty smell when getting back into the Treg, and starting it up, after it had been driven with the AC on, and then left for a while. I finally figured that it was probably a little mold or mildew from the residual condensation that results from the cold surfaces of the cooling coils in the duct areas of the ventilation system. I found that if I put the Treg into the REST mode when stopping, the system, which runs for twenty minutes or so, would use up whatever refrigerant was left in the pipes, and therefore there would not be any condensation lingering in the cooling coils, and voila, no musty smell.
Try it.
Do you notice the smell before you turn the engine over, or after it starts up and air is coming out of the vents. If it is before you start the engine, then it is likely to be in your carpet or something. If it is after you start the engine, then it is something in the ducts or cooling coils.


----------



## chessmck (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: Musty Smell (cybulman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cybulman* »_then crank the heat up to 85/90 and let it run for 10-15 mins. The heat should get rid of any mold, spores etc... 
Cy

IMHO - This is probably drying out the system and then mold does not grow and produce the smell. If my memory serves me correct, to actually kill the mold, you have to have temp above boiling water (I'm actually thinking about 300 deg F. - but maybe someone can give the correct temp.) There are chemicals that need to be sprayed on the coils and that will clean out the air cond coils, but takes a while.
What I don't understand, is why with REST being a function, that VW did not follow Volvo's lead to prevent this. Volvo runs the fan on high for about 10 min after the car has been turned off for about an hour, if the A/C was running. Turned out to be a nice feature in the summer as I would often come back to the car after lunch and the fan would be on high - cooling the interior.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Musty Smell (chessmck)*

Howdy Chessman..I am no rocket scientist, just a humble Texas rancher but to get the air into the cabin at 85-90F, the coils have got to be a whole damn lot higher in temp.
I give no guarantee it will work on this lady's Egg...but it sure did clean out mine!
Cy


----------



## chicago_gal_950 (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: Musty Smell (cybulman)*

Thanks for all your suggestions folks.

It seems that my hubby and I have been using the "automatic" setting to control between recirc and fresh air. I wonder if that has anything to do with trapping moisture in the ventilation system when we turn the vehicle off.
I'll try it for a bit with making sure we leave the 'fresh air' on all the time and I'll try running the heat on for 10-15 mins on high to see if we can 'dry it out' as Cy suggested. I do suspect though that once the mold is in the system the only way to kill it for good will be via chemical cleaning. 
Hopefully I'll get this resolved 'cause I love my Egg.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Musty Smell (chicago_gal_950)*

Just as a data point on this topic, I virtually always leave the system on automatic in my V6, and have not noticed any musty, mold-like smells. Obviously MA and Chicago whether patterns are different, which could contribute. But I'm suspecting you have something else amiss that is causing this, rather than just the normal use of auto.


----------



## jjxtech (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Musty Smell (chicago_gal_950)*

I also had this problem. I took it to the dealer and they claimed that it was stagnant water in the ventilation system. They cleaned it and put deodorizer and it seemed fine for a while. It was hard to tell because it got cold and the smell only came out of the vents when it was above 50 degrees and raining. I took it back and complained again and this time they replaced the Pollen filter and said the filter was faulty. So far I have not smelled the funk but it still has been pretty cold.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Musty Smell (chicago_gal_950)*

There is another possible cause for a bad smell from the HVAC system, and that is if someone smokes cigarettes in the vehicle at the same time that 1) the air conditioning compressor is functioning, and, 2) the 'recirculation' button has been pressed.
Under these conditions, the tobacco smoke will be recirculated over the evaporator, which is generally damp because it also functions as a dehumidifier. Later on - much later on - there is sort of a reaction that takes place between the tobacco smoke and the metal on the evaporator, and that causes a bad smell. The only way to fix this is to replace the evaporator.
Smoking in the vehicle while the air conditioning is on is not a problem, per se, this problem only happens if the 'recirculation' mode has been selected.
Michael
*PS:* To all the goodie-two shoes out there who feel compelled to tell others how to live their life (an far too popular pastime in certain countries these days) - don't bother posting your anti-smoking wisecracks, OK? I sumbit this as a factual observation, to assist with the original question. It is even mentioned in some of the VW owner manuals now.


----------



## Curjo (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Musty Smell (chicago_gal_950)*

I don't know if it's the oil or the refrigerant, but if there is a slight leak in the system, it can also cause a musty smell..
Good luck,


----------



## youngjh (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: Musty Smell (chicago_gal_950)*

I drove most of the winter with the air in Econ mode, (primarily out of annoyance with the shaking of the vehicle from the compressor at idle). The first time it got warm outside and I turned back to Auto I was blasted with a horrible mildew smell. That continued for about a month until the vehicle got good and hot in the sun during the day.
It seems that a portion of the ventilation system is blocked in when in Econ mode and it probably spent all winter mildewing.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Musty Smell (youngjh)*

Doesn't the vehicle get kicked out of economy (no AC) mode when you select the front window defroster to the ON position? 
If not - you might want to consider turning economy mode off - in other words, enabling the refrigeration compressor - any time you use the airflow for defrosting purposes. When the airflow is selected to defroster, the air conditioner will normally turn on - providing the temperature under the hood is warm enough - for the purpose of drying out the air sent to the windshield. This promotes much faster defogging.
Michael


----------



## ksand (May 17, 2004)

*Re: Musty Smell (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Doesn't the vehicle get kicked out of economy (no AC) mode when you select the front window defroster to the ON position? 


It does - selecting the front defrost/defog setting automatically disengages ECON mode and engages the a/c compressor to aid in dehumidifying.


----------



## CBurkard (May 31, 2004)

*Re: Musty Smell (youngjh)*

Totally off topic, but I think I saw you -- youngjh -- the other day on my way to work. I think you have the only red V8 Touareg in Greenville. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Musty Smell (chicago_gal_950)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chicago_gal_950* »_Hopefully I'll get this resolved 'cause I love my Egg. 

Tell your dealership you want an airsept treatment performed. They should be able to do this under warranty.
I have a mechanic in front of me right now -- he's not sure they'll be able to do it from a logistics standpoint -- the intake isn't the same as the rest of 'em, but also said he hadn't done one yet - see what they say.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Musty Smell (chrisj428)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisj428* »_Tell your dealership you want an airsept treatment performed. They should be able to do this under warranty...

Bingo.
I had the musty (being conservative) smell whenever I would first engage the compressor.
Got the airsept treatment at my 20K service and it's fine.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Musty Smell (leebo)*

What is an "airsept" treatment? I have never heard of this, would someone please explain in more detail?
Michael


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Musty Smell (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_What is an "airsept" treatment? I have never heard of this, would someone please explain in more detail?
Michael

Hello Michael -
At the risk of incurring Curjo's wrath, I did a search for you and found a bunch of hits on the Vortex (not Touareg forum)... 
I think it probably boils down to this
http://www.airsept.com/cooling.html


----------



## Curjo (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Musty Smell (leebo)*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Musty Smell (leebo)*

Thanks, Lee. I didn't know if the word was a product brand name or a procedure description. It looks like quite a sensible product.
To return the courtesy, I'll scan and post pages from the Touareg W12 and Touareg Individual brochures I picked up today at my Swiss dealer.
Michael


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

*Re: Musty Smell (PanEuropean)*

FWIW.....
I turn off the A/C 1 or 2 minutes before I park the car (off=push the ECON button). I figure this way the A/C gets rid of the water inside and prevents mildew build up. I never had musty smell in the Passat, various Audis and the Treg.


----------



## TheOrange (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Musty Smell (andyA6)*

hey everyone. i am not a t-reg driver, but i do like them a lot!
the reason for my post being, i have a 2001 VW GTI that was certified pre-owned and about two months ago, this same gym-bag/old-sneakers smell appeared in my car. it is there ALL the time, whether the fan system is on or not. it comes when i drive on the highway (due to air circulating into the vents) and whenever i turn on AC or heat. i have tried blasting it with heat, and i also brought it into the dealership and they said they "put an air freshener in behind my pollen filter" the smell has kept up, and my car has actually been driven very rarely for the past month or so.
what should i do? it is a very gross smell and i am really sick of the three dealerships that the car has been brought to for service.
P.S. the car is a lemon and has been in for warranty work over 8 times for more than 15 issues in the year that i have owned it.


----------



## Caribmon71 (Apr 22, 2005)

It's always a good idea for everyone to check their underwear before getting into their car. That can be a cause of musky odor... Or was that musty?










_Modified by Caribmon71 at 3:55 AM 6-12-2005_


----------



## chessmck (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: Musty Smell (ablauer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ablauer* »_
what should i do? it is a very gross smell and i am really sick of the three dealerships that the car has been brought to for service.

You will probably need to go to an auto shop that can apply microbiological treatment to the evaporator to remove the mold.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (Caribmon71)*

Caribmmon...musky smell in underwear is attractive to the chulitas!







.
Remember, Jovan Musk???








Cy


----------



## TheOrange (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Musty Smell (chessmck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chessmck* »_
You will probably need to go to an auto shop that can apply microbiological treatment to the evaporator to remove the mold.

i just tried leaving the heat on high for about 45 minutes and to my surprise, the smell went away for about 10 minutes, but slowly came back as i had the AC on.....oh well.
won't the smell be covered under warranty? if not, how much will it cost to get antimicrobial cleaning?


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Musty Smell (ablauer)*

The smell was covered in my car. I would ask and tell them others here have had it done under warranty if they balk.


----------



## caffn8me (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Musty Smell (chickdr)*

Is $280 too much to pay for this 'airsept' treatment service? i refused it--sounded too spendy and thought i'd price around a bit...


----------



## laissezfaire (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Musty Smell (chicago_gal_950)*

this stuff cleared up the musty odor after a day or two. It really works well.
It's called the Klima cleaner. My AC smelled disgusting before I used this.
http://www.1z-usa.com/AC_Cleaner.html


----------



## denm33 (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Musty Smell (laissezfaire)*

I stopped using the heavy cloth cabin filter--the 2003 passat cabin filter is the same size but paper. I have been using that instead. A huge improvement. The smell is gone. 
I think the source of the odor is the heavy cloth filter.


----------



## 87GTi (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: Musty Smell (denm33)*

There are some air filters in the cabin that need to be changed. I had the same problem when we first bought our car. It was 3-1/2 years old at the time we bought it and the filters had never been changed. Once that was done everything was just fine.


----------



## sjett (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Musty Smell (caffn8me)*

This is an old thread, but in case anyone is interested... my solution for my Cabrio was: 
1)Take out cabin filter
2)spray half a can full of Walgreen's spray disinfectant in the cabin filter intake while running the fan for a while. (Put a towel under the main vent in the cabin.) Turn off the fan and spray for a while longer. Let it sit for 30 minutes. Turn the fan back on with the heat on and spray the rest of the cleaner (which is just ethanol with some foaming additive).
You can do this again with another can, if you want to be sure
That should clean out any spores and kill anything else. Phenol kills microbes even more effectively, but is not as available, and leaves an odor for a while.
3) Replace with a new filter. I bought one mail order from German filters that had activated carbon incorporated.
Worked for me, YMMV, but cheaper than $280.


----------



## schrickman (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (cybulman)*

Could the AC System need new FREON?


----------



## depiry (Feb 16, 2005)

Freon doesn't wear out,only leaks out,Marty


----------



## OrangeOkie (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Musty Smell (sjett)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sjett* »_ . . . 3) Replace with a new filter. I bought one mail order from German filters that had activated carbon incorporated.
Worked for me, YMMV, but cheaper than $280.









Link to German filter?


----------



## sjett (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Musty Smell (OrangeOkie)*

http://www.germanfilters.com/
They shipped pretty quickly, and I had no problems. YMMV


----------

